# Oral Allergy Syndrome?



## asowder (Aug 3, 2011)

There is not a specific code for Oral Allergy Syndrome, what does everyone generally use. It looks like we would use 693.1 for food allergy, but checking to see if this is correct.

Anika S.


----------



## Kimmers (Aug 4, 2011)

Are there certain items that trigger the cross-reactivity response?


----------



## DANA1967 (Jan 18, 2012)

An atopic food allergy is classified to code 691.8. If the dermatitis was due to food in contact with the skin, assign code 692.5. 

Code 693.1 is assigned for dermatitis due to food taken internally. This code is also used if the food allergy is unspecified. 

Code 995.7 is assigned for other adverse food reactions, not elsewhere classified. Also assign additional codes to identify the type of reaction such as hives (708.0) and wheezing (786.07).

This was taken from:
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_01212008p25.shtml

It makes sense to me. I will be using 995.7 for oral Allergy Syndrome, for now.


----------

